# 2011 R3 vs 2012 R3 ??



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

From what I can tell the only differences between the 2011 R3 and the 2012 R3 (for the SRAM Rival version) are:

- wheels (2011 has Fulcrum 7, 2012 lists Fulcrum Racing T, which I've never heard of)

- Squoval version (2011 says "Squoval" and 2012 says "Second Generation Squoval")

Is the Squoval the same between the two? The 2012 says "Project California refined..." but shows the same diagrams and other information.

Where my question is going is... is there any value in holding out for a 2012 vs a deal on a 2011?

Thanks in advance for any info or insights - Ray


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> From what I can tell the only differences between the 2011 R3 and the 2012 R3 (for the SRAM Rival version) are:
> 
> - wheels (2011 has Fulcrum 7, 2012 lists Fulcrum Racing T, which I've never heard of)
> 
> ...


From my understanding it would not be beneficial to hold out for the 2012 r3 if you are being offered a deal on a 2011. The 2011 r3 and the 2012 are essentially the same the bike. Different color scheme and more expensive for 2012 (full bike, not frameset alone). The r3 team version might be a bit lighter (perhaps ~50grams) but that is significantly more expensive.

Might not matter to you but the 2011 r3 shares the 2012 r3 team paint scheme which I think is nice. The difference between fulcrum racing 7 and fulcrum racing T would not be very much and certainly not worth the 2012 price hike combined with the deal being offered on the 2011. Moreover, I would consider either wheel a 'training wheel' as both aren't nearly as nice as the bike itself.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Lately, I have been doing The R3 comparison as well. After taking close looks at Boardman's AIR 9.0, Litespeed C1, another Felt (I currently ride a 2012 F85) and the S2, S3, and S5, I have settled on the R3 (much to my surprise). Comfort is just a big issue for me, as is price and weight. The R3 has all of that and I found at the end of the day that aero wasn't as much of a priority as I thought it was when I compared it to those other things. I'm a few weeks out, but I am going through the 2011 vs 2012 debate (2011 rival is available at a great price now). Can't find a reason to go for 2012 as of right now. Thanks for all of the helpful info in here, but please redirect my thinking if this is crazy.


----------



## Pangpang77 (Aug 27, 2011)

I got the 2011 R3 for $200 lower than it was originally and it's been great!


----------



## jason climber (Dec 9, 2010)

The 2012 has different wheels and I think fork too. And the cable guides are part of the frame where the 2011 cable guides are screwed in.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

I ended up getting a Rival equipped 2011 for $2,500. More than sufficient savings to make up for negligible improvements y-o-y


----------



## AlexRandall (Nov 29, 2008)

Sounds great - I've just bought a 2012 R3 frameset, standard not team. 
The standard frame has a slightly heavier layup and a different fork (probably a heavier layup there too). It has the White/Blue colour scheme. 
The R3 Team has the Black/Red colours and is marginally lighter (and a whole heap more expensive. 

Personally I'm of the opinion that the extra expense of the team isn't worth it for the weight saving. If you want the colour scheme then maybe thats a reason to spend the extra. My build in race form (51cm frame, Campy record/Reynolds 46mm tub wheelset) is about 6.4kg so its plenty light enough.


----------



## cityloopcycles (Jun 9, 2010)

jason climber said:


> The 2012 has different wheels and I think fork too. And the cable guides are part of the frame where the 2011 cable guides are screwed in.


the cable guides on both 11 and 12 are riveted in. early 11 models has problems with the aluminum rivets popping out so they switched over to stainless and eliminated the problem. only the r5 and up have molded cable stops.


----------



## clutch828 (Jan 4, 2012)

If the Fulcrum Racing T are an inferior "training" wheel, how much could they be sold for, and what wheel set would you recommend to match the frame quality?


----------

